# Buy Xxxx Or Bundy Rum Draught



## Corbo (13/6/05)

Hey there i am chassing somewhere to buy kegs of XXXX Bitter and Bundy Draught does any 1 know where i can go in brisbane and an aprox cost 

Cheers Guys


Glenn


----------



## voota (14/6/05)

Try your local pub, our local does them for almost cost price. Or if you want a decent beer, brew your own.


----------



## sluggerdog (14/6/05)

Yeah I have never done it myself but have heard most pubs will sell kegs to you, you just have to ask around.

You'll want to find somewhere that sells XXXX and bundy on tap first.

If you find somewhere in brisbane for the bundy, I'd be keen to hear a price, I am 99% sure these are 25litre kegs, well the used to be anyway.


----------



## Jino (14/6/05)

Yeah they are 25ltr kegs. I have about 3 of them i acquired some time ago. Does anyone have any idea how to open these? They seem to have a sort of screw in connection but not like a regular thread.


----------



## berto (14/6/05)

Pretty sure youll find bundy is a 30litre keg. Was here in NSW anyway. Gone to a 50 now i think. 

Why do you want to open it? Buy the keg tap for it and you can fill through it by removing the flowback valve in it.


----------



## nonicman (14/6/05)

why buy a pre-mixed rum and coke?


----------



## sinkas (14/6/05)

Yeh dudes, like where can I buy a party pack of RM Williams paraphenalia and some Roo bars too?


----------



## nonicman (14/6/05)

Nothing wrong with RM Willaims, V8's or oversized mud flaps (you might thank someone one day for having big mud flaps and not spraying your windscreen  ). I still don't get the premix drink thing, but that's because I like Rum, though the kegs sound interesting.

Edit: whats wrong with utes? I have one h34r: Good for picking up sacks of grain 

Corbo asking a homebrew/craft beer forum for where you can get XXXX is asking for trouble. However you will find out how to make your own beer as good as and better than XXXX here :super:


----------



## Jino (15/6/05)

Ok Berto maybe the correct wording wasn't "open it". What i want to know is how to clean/fill it. Does anyone know where to get a coupler for them? 

Oh and i didn't get the kegs after drinking them, i "found" them in lightning ridge.


----------



## TidalPete (15/6/05)

nonicman said:


> why buy a pre-mixed rum and coke?



It's called 'convenience' & is for those too tired to pour their own. :lol: Ranks with bottled water as the greatest money-spinner of all time.


----------



## voota (15/6/05)

To clean/fill them, you need some plyers to grip the ring from the spike and rip it out, it takes some force and is a little dangerous. When the ring is out, the spike just twists and pulls out. You can then clean and fill, then pressurise. You will probably need a shut off valve (impossible to find) for pressurising through a coupler. When you are done, just put the spike and ring back in the same order. 
Its pretty much a matter of getting used to it, with practice, the're just as easy as post mix to use. 
Good luck


----------



## Jino (15/6/05)

Thanks voota i'll give that a go.


----------

